# Thread where a guy said he is spending 2000 on a trip



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

And isn't a poser etc etc. Seriously, that is a shit load of cash. I go to the Alps, huge ass mountains and miles of lifts, and the house we stay at has a sauna and is clean. We pay 500 dollars for 8 days, including lift, lodging and food. We don't party, we go to ride. Ok, beer will run up to another 50 bucks. Instructors save 50 bucks on the lift tickets for the 8 days, normal people don't.

What does everyone spend for, lets say 8 days. - because 2000 sound like omg richboy is going snowboarding... (to me)


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Not that out of line, I dropped 1500 last year to go to Breck for a week. Where do you go for 500/8days? That's pretty cheap.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

especially if you figure in airfare and everything, $2000 isn't that tough to hit for 8 days


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol 500 dollars will barely get you 8 days lift tickets here @ Meadows.
Figure another 100 bucks a night minimum to stay at a local place on the mountain.

Thats JUST to ski, add on X amount of cost in flying here or gas money and you can easily hit over 2k.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Random trip for a week...

Airfare..........$400 (about average)
Lift Tickets.....$250 (4 days at $65 a day)
Lodging..........$400 (a cabin split a number of ways)
Food at mountain.$100
food away........$200
Booze............$200

that's $1500 or so and that's not looking at it expensively, most resort hotels go for $250+ a night


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Op is lost.

Without a season pass how do you go anywhere for under 4 for 8 days? Leaving him a hundred left. For plane, hotel, food, transit to mountain, etc.

Good luck. Maybe 500 for 8 days at ur local.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't think I could even do my local hill for 8 days on 500. 

Cheap motel in Iowa 50/night X 8= 400
Lift tickets 35/day X 8= 280 
Even if I drove back and forth
gas to and from 25/day X 8 = 200

I still want to know where the OP goes for that amount, and a break down of said trip.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

the OP I think is the poser living with mommy and daddy. I go about 4-5 weeks a year up to colorado. My 16 day stent in december in a house for of us (me, my wife, 2 kids, 2 kid friends and a friend of mine and his girlfriend)is about $3500 for the house alone. $58/day for lift tickets x 10 days is $580/per person. That means I spend about $2200 on lift tickets for me and my "crew". Not to mention the diesel I spend driving 13 hours each way to get there. I dont think thats too much money to do what my family and I love doing. Money is relative to the person spending it, if you make $15k a year then thats a shitload of money. If you make $150k a year, its not shit to spend on a vacation. 

I called you a poser for a reason OP, just because someone has money doesnt make them a poser, it makes you jealous for talkin that shit about them. 

FYI, I drove from San Antonio, TX up to Portland OR this past summer just to board for a week and send my kids off to the High cascades camp...... Does that make me more hardcore for taking off 2 weeks to drive up there and spending $10k to do that or does it make me a poser?


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

"We pay 500 dollars for 8 days, including lift, lodging and food." Where exactly do you find a deal that good? $500 "might" cover 8 days of lift tickets at a cheaper resort, OR the plane ticket, OR the food and possibly the rental car if you eat cheap, but not even lodging at most places. That's all before you spend money on new gear, clothes, and whatever at the mountain. $2K sounds right in the ballpark, IMO.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Christ, $2000 buys me about three days!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Some of my rafting buddies are planning a trip to Whistler this winter and that trip is around $3500 for the week.. Like others said above, where in the hell do you find $500 8 day snowboarding trip? 

(wicked dumb question here... what does OP and IMO stand for :dunno: Totally new to the thread scene as of this year :laugh


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Karasene said:


> Some of my rafting buddies are planning a trip to Whistler this winter and that trip is around $3500 for the week.. Like others said above, where in the hell do you find $500 8 day snowboarding trip?
> 
> (wicked dumb question here... what does OP and IMO stand for :dunno: Totally new to the thread scene as of this year :laugh


OP = Original Poster
IMO = In My Opinion


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Christ, $2000 buys me about three days!


Rich boy poser :cheeky4:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Karasene said:


> Some of my rafting buddies are planning a trip to Whistler this winter and that trip is around $3500 for the week.. Like others said above, where in the hell do you find $500 8 day snowboarding trip?
> 
> (wicked dumb question here... what does OP and IMO stand for :dunno: Totally new to the thread scene as of this year :laugh


Internet Abbreviations & Acronyms: Email and Chat Shorthand!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

OP is clueless. With lift tix alone costing $90-100/day at places like Whistler, Tahoe, CO, etc... plus $200-300 in airfare just on the West coast, then rental cars, gas, lodging...yeah it adds up. Even when you buy your own food to cook and your own booze to avoid the bars.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> Rich boy poser :cheeky4:


Ha ha! Yeah, maybe.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

$2000 is very reasonable. Airfare and hotels during the peak travel period gets expensive.

Verbier is expensive in general but this is insane...
Richard Branson's Latest Hotel Venture: The Lodge at Verbier || HotelChatter



> The Lodge is a three-minute walk from the main ski-lift of the Verbier resort, which is rapidly becoming the most over-priced ponce-market in the skiing world. Latest news is the $8,430 après-ski cocktail (yes, that's $8,430), which you can enjoy in the Coco Club in town. It's called a Chalet, comes served in a hand-carved ice sculpture in the shape of a, er, chalet, and is brought to you by a Coco Snow Bird. We'll leave it to your imagination what she looks like.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

My girlfriend and I are going up to mammoth for 3 days on the tenth. Got a hookup on a cabin, $200 for three nights plus a pair of two days passes $308. We were super stoked about the lodging so I can't imagine doing an 8 day trip for so cheap. 

OP, if you aren't full of it, I think you may have a long list of people that want to tag along on your next trip.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Karasene said:


> (wicked dumb question here... what does OP and IMO stand for :dunno: Totally new to the thread scene as of this year :laugh


OP = Original Poster 

but in this case

OP = Original Poser 

lol IDK where this guy goes but we go on a crazy strick budget, cheap hotels, cram as many people in each room. we pool our money together and go food shopping the first day so we can make breakfast lunch n dinner to save money on food on the mountain or at resturants. we buy our lift tix online to save $$ and get the cheapest plane tix. And I cant see any way 8 days can go less then dropping about $1800. Shhhhiiiiiittttt if there is LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!


----------



## ippy (Mar 11, 2010)

2000! HA! chance would be a fine thing :/

Return flight from korea to sapporo: $800
Extra luggage fee: probably $200 ish (multiple carriers :|)
4 week Hirafu pass: $500
50 hour ticket (so i can go off annupuri when i like (it still beats niseko 4 weeks all mountain pass)): $250
4 weeks accommodation at aprox 3500+yen per night: $1000
4 weeks of food: (aprox) $500
Other crap that i havent even considered but know im ending up paying for: $500
Avi safety course plus gear rentals: $300

GEAR i still need to buy: 
Avi stuff (beacon, shovel, probe): $400
Pack: 100
Helmet: 100
Import duty and shipping on all that: about $250

So whats that?

4000 for trip, and about 800 on gear. Oh and noy including snowshoes and poles which ill probably be renting because i wont be carrying those things unless im going proper BC on a tour. 

Which i wont be doing  I now realise i cant afford it


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

AAA said:


> "We pay 500 dollars for 8 days, including lift, lodging and food." Where exactly do you find a deal that good?


Europe? where else would you find the Alps?

It's different over there, in both good ways and bad ways.


----------



## boarder27 (Sep 9, 2010)

Going to Revelstoke for 6 nights from Toronto in Jan...

Flight = $600
Stay + 4 lift tickets = $620
Car rental = $60
Day of cat boarding :cheeky4: = $400

= $1680

Also, why would I be a poser if I spent a bunch of my hard earned cash on a snowboard trip because I am passionate about snowboarding? I think you would be more of a poser if you spent all the money on top end gear and never paid to go anywhere good. 

If I was really broke and loved to snowboard, then eventually I got a good job and made lots of money, would I then become a poser because I had money to spend on a nice vacation? What if I spent $4000 on a week out west because I had the money to stay slopeside at the nice hotel. That would make me a poser? I need to know the rules because I'm really really worried about other people thinking that I'm a poser 

Sounds like the OP is the biggest poser in this thread.


----------



## yrew (Nov 9, 2009)

It is totally possible to go on an 8 day trip to the alps for relatively little.money. last year I went to tignes and paid 400 euro for 8 days of boarding and 7 nights of sleep in a pretty posh chalet. We bought the groceries at home and all the eating and drinking was around 130. Spend another 120 on the hills and around 100 for gas money. This year I'm going to val thorens and pay 430 for sleeping and 7 days pass. No night openings though. The slopes closing on sun down


----------



## Vorn (Oct 1, 2008)

Im from Aust. and we did a trip to NZ for 14 days, 10 of them on the mountain. 

All up it cost us AU$2800 not including food and drinking, for flights, car, lift tix, other activates and accommodation. 

Im not rich, I just save my money so that I can have a good time when winter comes around, on good snow…. (wish I was living in the northern hemisphere, our snow sucks!!!) 

And $500 for lift tix, I would be lucky to get 4 days for that.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, ok I'll take back the poser part, didn't know you guys must pay so much normally. Ok I uhm, totally forgot about the plane tickets / transportation... Of course that will raise the price point another 800 to 1000 if I would fly *from the states*. We are driving, add 70 dollars in cash for the bus we rent and gas. 

This place we are going this year: Skifahren im Großglockner Resort ? Kals und Matrei (65 miles of piste) Pricing tickets: http://www.gg-resort.at/de/preise/mehrtageskarten-ski-hit/ and staying here: Ferienhaus "Am Grossglockner" Kals am Großglockner home That is the 500/600 dollar package.

At a "more expensive" place with parties and such: 30 a night including breakfast, 300 dollars for 6 day lift: http://www.saalbach.com/de/winter.html map of area and lifts::: intermaps® :: making maps smarter Pricing: http://www.saalbach.com/en/winter/skicircus/prices/skitickets.html

Pic of saalbach: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kohlmaisbahn_Saalbach-Hinterglemm.jpg


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

boarder27 said:


> Also, why would I be a poser if I spent a bunch of my hard earned cash on a snowboard trip because I am passionate about snowboarding? I think you would be more of a poser if you spent all the money on top end gear and never paid to go anywhere good.
> 
> If I was really broke and loved to snowboard, then eventually I got a good job and made lots of money, would I then become a poser because I had money to spend on a nice vacation? What if I spent $4000 on a week out west because I had the money to stay slopeside at the nice hotel. That would make me a poser? I need to know the rules because I'm really really worried about other people thinking that I'm a poser


Totally. That's how I do it. I like the nice on-slope hotels, fancy restaurants, direct flights, etc. Like hell if I'm going to fly to a resort and eat squishy peanut butter sandwiches in the hotel room bumping elbows with ten other dudes. Give me the $45 ribeye!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You guys gotta get more creative. For lodging go the couch surfing route. If it is within a 24 hour drive drive there. It is possible to do it stupid cheap but you just have to get creative. Before I moved out here I was about to do a trip out west for under 600 bucks for everything. It was 4 days of riding though instead of the OPs 8.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snowvols said:


> You guys gotta get more creative. For lodging go the couch surfing route. If it is within a 24 hour drive drive there. It is possible to do it stupid cheap but you just have to get creative. Before I moved out here I was about to do a trip out west for under 600 bucks for everything. It was 4 days of riding though instead of the OPs 8.


I'm not 18 any more. I don't want to be as cheap as possible. I want to spend some money and have a freaking great time. No more sleeping on couches for me, and I don't share a room with anyone who doesn't have my same last name.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> I'm not 18 any more. I don't want to be as cheap as possible. I want to spend some money and have a freaking great time. No more sleeping on couches for me, and I don't share a room with anyone who doesn't have my same last name.


Agreed. Now that I'm making decent money, i think I'm done drinking PBR and sleeping on floors. Ill do an occasional guys only trip where accommodations and other stuff are done on the cheap, but for the most part I'd rather be a poser sleeping on a queen bed with my girl.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> I'm not 18 any more. I don't want to be as cheap as possible. I want to spend some money and have a freaking great time. No more sleeping on couches for me, and I don't share a room with anyone who doesn't have my same last name.


+2 I am 35 and have worked my ass off the last decade so when I travel to ride I'm not slumming it by any means, and that hardly makes me a poser. I was probably riding when a lot of people on here were not even alive, or even a tadpole in their fathers sack, so to simply call someone out b/c they have nice stuff or can afford a lifestyle others cannot is not only naive but really shows some immature judgment. Something I have learned in my life is not to judge people when you know nothing about them and its served me well. The people you think may have the most $$ usually don't, and the ones you would never suspect usually do  

(though I do still drink PBR )


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

jpb3 said:


> (though I do still drink PBR )


I guess I do to, on occasion. I should have said, "I don't always have to drink PBR"


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

sook said:


> I guess I do to, on occasion. I should have said, "I don't always have to drink PBR"


Sometimes one _has_ to drink PBR (and not for financial reasons).


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm not rich by any means. I fund my annual trips in a kind of unique way, rebates. I get tons of 'em during the construction season. Everything from 5-10 bucks on a bucket of paint to 3-400 on siding or shingles. I just set aside the checks till the end of the season , then cash 'em all at once. I added 'em up this morning, and as of right now I have 1680 to go on vacation. It's kind of like free money, materials are a normal business expense, as such they are tax deductions. I also have a coffee can that I keep change in through the summer, looks pretty full right now, last year when I cashed it in I ended up with a little over 200 bucks. 

Damn MPD, 240 is all it cost's to go to your meets? I skimmed through the thread awhile back and thought it was considerably more then that. I might have to look into that for next year


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

I could spend 2k in Heli rides in 3 days. thats not counting travel, lodging, beer and food..
oh wax. u need wax.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> I'm not rich by any means. I fund my annual trips in a kind of unique way, rebates. I get tons of 'em during the construction season. Everything from 5-10 bucks on a bucket of paint to 3-400 on siding or shingles. I just set aside the checks till the end of the season , then cash 'em all at once. I added 'em up this morning, and as of right now I have 1680 to go on vacation. It's kind of like free money, materials are a normal business expense, as such they are tax deductions. I also have a coffee can that I keep change in through the summer, looks pretty full right now, last year when I cashed it in I ended up with a little over 200 bucks.


I'm calling the IRS...


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Those meets sound really awesome. I'm 33 and can afford an expensive trip, don't misunderstand me. But for me, the cheap version always makes me more friends and I always have a blast.

Why grow up and do the hotel thing if you can pour beer over sleeping people and film it?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> Why grow up and do the hotel thing if you can pour beer over sleeping people and film it?


Ha ha! Remind me never to go to a meet.


----------



## tys90 (Feb 15, 2010)

I can do 3 days in Colorado for about $600, only because I have somewhere to stay. $180 (airfare, parking, gas) + ~$75/day in lift tickets + food ($150). We are doing a 4 day trip that is going to be about the same only because we are driving I get an extra lift ticket for the money I saved on airfare. Food is going to be mostly store bought.

Wish I lived closer. A season pass + gas could get me a lot of days for $600.

I'm definitely going to do a meet one of these times.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Naa its cheap:laugh: People I know who have nothing to do with snowboarding see the trips and ask why I charge so little. I tell them cause I want to make it affordable and if I do so then volume kicks in and it all works out.
> 
> Plus people who go realize that they can bring some extra money saved as say you and I do (I have a jar myself) and actually do things like buy shirts, hoodies, gifts for others...its a win win both ways.


Gotta say, <40 dollars a day for snowboarding sounds awesome. I can't say that it's a possibility this season (friend and I are going out west), but mind if I keep it open for years to come? 


At the moment, a friend and I are going out to Colorado this season. I'm gonna try to convert him to snowboarding, but the main thing right now is finding places to stay and reasonable places to board. I don't need the same last name to stay at someone's place, but I would like to know them first! :laugh:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

tys90 said:


> I can do 3 days in Colorado for about $600, only because I have somewhere to stay. $180 (airfare, parking, gas) + ~$75/day in lift tickets + food ($150). We are doing a 4 day trip that is going to be about the same only because we are driving I get an extra lift ticket for the money I saved on airfare. Food is going to be mostly store bought.
> 
> Wish I lived closer. A season pass + gas could get me a lot of days for $600.
> 
> I'm definitely going to do a meet one of these times.


Wow, where can you buy airfare, parking, AND gas for only $180?


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Europe? where else would you find the Alps?
> 
> It's different over there, in both good ways and bad ways.





ev13wt said:


> Wow, ok I'll take back the poser part, didn't know you guys must pay so much normally. Ok I uhm, totally forgot about the plane tickets / transportation... Of course that will raise the price point another 800 to 1000 if I would fly *from the states*. We are driving, add 70 dollars in cash for the bus we rent and gas.
> 
> This place we are going this year: Skifahren im Großglockner Resort ? Kals und Matrei (65 miles of piste) Pricing tickets: Skifahren im Großglockner Resort ? Kals und Matrei and staying here: Ferienhaus "Am Grossglockner" Kals am Großglockner home That is the 500/600 dollar package.
> 
> ...



Ok someone translate the pages for me. Is it really that much cheaper in Europe to ride? I'm assuming the trick is getting there?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Ok someone translate the pages for me. Is it really that much cheaper in Europe to ride? I'm assuming the trick is getting there?


...and we're all talking about US dollars, right? Just making sure.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I spent 2500 on a four day trip to telluride...600 of that was four a day long private lesson. I am glad I am not the only one who finds$ 500 four 8 days ridiculously cheap.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

kysnowboarder said:


> I spent 2500 on a four day trip to telluride...600 of that was four a day long private lesson. I am glad I am not the only one who finds$ 500 four 8 days ridiculously cheap.


HOLY SH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!T $600 for a day long lesson. thats crazy. Damn this whole time I been giving them away for free when I bring new people to the mountain. I should have been charging them this whole time, I could charge them half that and still cake off on all my friends hahaha


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

Spent $5000 for two, for five days at Vail ,in 98. Then I moved. Now my daily rate is $2.99 with the season pass. Downside... no free TSA Feel-Up.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

So I'm assuming you're shitting down my throat cause I asked about my rates for my trip?
Maybe you should get some facts hammered out... I go to college so I don't get to choose when I take my Christmas holiday so a) I'm travelling in peak season which is a bitch plus it's new years. And who are you to call me a rich boy poser? What because I saved up my money to go on a ski trip with my girlfriend. I've never been to a hill outside of my local hill and one day in moonstone. Pretty fucking arrogant statement if you ask me. If you need to know my flight was 700, each and lodging plus 5 day lift pass is 1200, plus gas to drive to Toronto and food. Eat my ass ******, I guess next time should consult you about my trips sorry I wasn't aware no body told me.
Fuck Off

EDIT: I also live at home since I'm only a 21 year old rich boy, who is working almost full time to pay for some gear and my trip; stupid fucking dick hole, what a dumb fucking thread.

EDIT:EDIT: thank you to the rest of you for putting the spot light on the troll. You guys are awesome douchbag is a douchebag.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

^^ Dont't "ASSume" dude... Who are you talking too anyhow, or are you just speaking into the air?  Also: Why so mad? Rich kid rage... Possible didn't get what you "wanted", huh? You know, not the powder day... 



Toecutter said:


> ...and we're all talking about US dollars, right? Just making sure.


 Yes. The links can usually be changes to english, look for the little UK flag (The gay one haha), the prices on those sites are in euros. Euros to dollars can be found via google: 200 Euros in dollars, hit enter, voilà!


----------



## tys90 (Feb 15, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Wow, where can you buy airfare, parking, AND gas for only $180?


Frontier had a Cyber Monday sale from my city to Denver for $140 R/T, $35 for economy parking and $5 in gas to the airport and back. Airfare is $280+ year round to Denver usually so this is an exception. I have a friend in Denver that drives us around but I do pay him my share for gas so I should say more like $220 for airfare parking and gas.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

tys90 said:


> Frontier had a Cyber Monday sale from my city to Denver for $140 R/T, $35 for economy parking and $5 in gas to the airport and back. Airfare is $280+ year round to Denver usually so this is an exception. I have a friend in Denver that drives us around but I do pay him my share for gas so I should say more like $220 for airfare parking and gas.


Score!!!!!


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> ^^ Dont't "ASSume" dude... Who are you talking too anyhow, or are you just speaking into the air?  Also: Why so mad? Rich kid rage... Possible didn't get what you "wanted", huh? You know, not the powder day...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The links can usually be changes to english, look for the little UK flag (The gay one haha), the prices on those sites are in euros. Euros to dollars can be found via google: 200 Euros in dollars, hit enter, voilà!


Dear Mr. Dickhole

I'm talking to you obviously, just seems like kind of a stupid topic to post a thread about... Why single me out about my New Years Trip? maybe the thread name of "reasonable prices for ski trips" or something like that would be a little less demeaning. I'm not a rich kid I just know what I want and am able to save my money up for it, I'm paying for my own schooling, I pay for my own clothing and entertainment (which I've put aside to afford this trip). I live in a rather rural city in Ontario so getting the cheapest flights isn't always an option and being in school I don't have all the options of dates I can leave. Also I have no idea what you're talking about "powder days", I haven't left yet, and we don't really have any snow yet here on the Eastern side of Canada. It's not rich kid rage it's "Fuck faces that try to label people they do not know" Rage... I don't really care if the Alps are cheaper, my gf doesn't have her passport, so it typically takes 1-3 months to get it processed, and I've always wanted to go to Whistler... Is that not good enough cause to save up my own money? Just because you know of a cheaper vacation doesn't dictate whether everyone else is using mommy and daddies money to go on vacation... :dunno: Maybe you're just upset because you're incapable of saving up enough money to hit up a resort?:dunno: Regardless seems kind of childish that you call me a rich kid poser who's gunna falling leaf a $2000.00 resort.

Hugs and Kisses 
Drew


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

2 GRAND OMG!!!! Rich boy poser hahahaha :cheeky4:


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Drew you are such an emo. I'm not reading all that drivel.


Edit: Ok I read it, but your still an emo. Holy cow I just referenced to you because I would not spend that money for one trip and you where there as an example. Nothing more nothing less.

Don't attention whore about it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

lol what a fucking tool

yes im talking about you


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Drew you are such an emo. I'm not reading all that drivel.
> 
> 
> Edit: Ok I read it, but your still an emo. Holy cow I just referenced to you because I would not spend that money for one trip and you where there as an example. Nothing more nothing less.
> ...


Iguess I can appreciate that, cause in all fairness I am just using you as an example of an arrogant fuck with their head too far up their ass... I would not have cared about your opinion until you judged me and began to label me. I don't really care if you think I spent too much money on my trip, just don't understand why feel the need to try and make me look like a tool about it. 

People can spend w.e the hell they want on their trips.
////thead


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

Who cares if the person spends two hundred or two thousand? Spending a lot of money to go snowboarding does not make you a poser. A poser would be someone who goes on a snowboarding trip and stays in the hot tub all day instead of riding. Then talks about how great of a rider they are

I couch surf, sneak onto the mountain, eat ramen noodles, and all that shit because I am poor. IF i was rich, I'd be staying in nice hotels, eating steak dinners, and ordering hookers by the dozen. AND of course doing Heli Snowboarding!!!


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

+1 on the Chinese lady analogy.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> That night we were having dinner at a restaurant called "centro" Its one of my families favorite places.


Oh look at you mister fancy pants... :laugh:


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

What can I say. I guess its personal preference how much money you spend on what.

Enjoy. I didn't want to piss you off or "single you out". Just to me, its a crazy amount of money to go boarding.


----------

